# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Apax English tìm ra chủ nhân đầu tiên chuyến du lịch Hàn Quốc trị giá 90 triệu

## jinpimay

Trong lần quay số đầu tiên của chương trình “Chu du châu Á - Gia đình gắn kết yêu thương”, Apax English đã tìm ra khách hàng đầu tiên sở hữu chuyến du lịch nước ngoài tại Hàn Quốc trị giá 90 triệu đồng và 2 chuyến du lịch Singapore, Thái Lan trị giá 85 triệu đồng.

Chương trình “Chu du Châu Á - Gia đình gắn kết yêu thương” do Apax English - hệ thống trung tâm tiếng anh cho trẻ em chuẩn quốc tế diễn ra từ ngày 7/4/2018 - 30/6/2018 với quà tặng là các chuyến du lịch hấp dẫn có giá trị lên đến 525 triệu đồng. Theo đó, khi đăng ký học tiếng anh cho trẻ trong thời gian này, phụ huynh sẽ có cơ hội khám phá 3 quốc gia vô cùng nổi tiếng tại châu Á: Hàn Quốc, Singapore và Thái Lan.


[center !important]100% phụ huynh khi đăng ký trong thời gian này đều có cơ hội sở hữu những chuyến du lịch thú vị[/center !important]
Vào ngày 7/5/2018, hệ thống trung tâm tiếng anh cho trẻ em cao cấp Apax English tiến hành quay thưởng đợt I để gọi tên các khách hàng đầu tiên may mắn nhất.

Chị Nguyễn Thị Hải Yến (Apax English Uông Bí) là khách hàng đầu tiên sở hữu được chuyến du lịch trị giá 90 triệu đồng dành cho cả gia đình đến Hàn Quốc. Chị hồ hởi chia sẻ: “Gia đình vô cùng bất ngờ khi trở thành khách hàng may mắn của chương trình “Chu du Châu Á - Gia đình gắn kết yêu thương. Đến với Apax English, gia đình hy vọng con sẽ có nhiều tiến bộ, trau dồi, rèn luyện khả năng nói tiếng Anh cũng như tự tin hơn trong giao tiếp.”


[center !important]Đại diện Apax English trao Giải Nhất của chương trình  tới gia đình chị Hải Yến[/center !important]
Cùng với chị Yến là hai khách hàng may mắn khác đến từ Apax English TimesCity - chị Lê Thị Nguyệt sở hữu chuyến du lịch Singapore trị giá 50 triệu đồng và từ Apax English Định Công - chị Nguyễn Thị Huyền sở hữu chuyến du lịch Thái Lan trị giá 35 triệu đồng cùng cả gia đình.


[center !important]Gia đình Lê Thị Nguyệt may mắn sở hữu Giải Nhì là một chuyến du lịch Singapore[/center !important]
Sau 3 chuyến du lịch dành cho 3 khách hàng may mắn nhất, hệ thống trung tâm tiếng anh trẻ em cao cấp Apax English vẫn đang tiếp tục tìm kiếm những khách hàng tiếp theo với 6 chuyến du lịch hấp dẫn có giá trị.

Các quý phụ huynh hãy đăng ký các khóa học tiếng anh trẻ em cho con ngay từ bây giờ để nhận được những chuyến đi hấp dẫn, mang đến một mùa hè lý thú dành cho các bé! Xem thêm thông tin chi tiết *TẠI ĐÂY.*

*Thông tin liên hệ*

Công ty cổ phần Anh ngữ Apax English

Trụ sở chính: Tầng 10, Tòa nhà 14 Láng Hạ, Ba Đình, Hà

Hotline: 1900 636 056

Email: cskh@apaxenglish.com

Website: http://apaxenglish.com/
PVBaodatviet.vn

----------

